# a few more Butterfly shots (14) + Maria



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 23, 2006)

We had some fun here at this Butterfly Conservatory in Niagara Falls.. This is my 4th trip here, and the most productive for sure.. this VR lens was awsome!  Now, I need to get that D70 in for repair.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14 BTW.. she thinks daddy is funny.. (go figure)





Thanks for looking!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 23, 2006)

everything in this thread is beautiful.  

tough to pick favorites, but 3, 6, & 12 stand out a little to me...  love the smile in the last - :thumbup:


----------



## Holly (Mar 23, 2006)

Raymond these are all Fantastic.. I LOVE THe ones with your daughter.. I LOVE the green color in one of them!! Wonderful shots


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 23, 2006)

those with Maria are the best


----------



## The Mad Jester (Mar 23, 2006)

One particular photo looks as if Maria is considering a butterfly as a tasty snack.

I'm fond of all the colors, the quality is really clean too.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

Simply beautiful Ray!
#2 and #14 :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

yea these are a real treat ray... and the little one's real cute too. superb sharpness on all of these :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone.. I kinda regret putting #7 in here, but o well, it's done.  I just picked up my new D70s an hour ago, so I am back at it!!


----------



## wls3 (Mar 23, 2006)

Ray,
Saw a lot of people in line to enter the Butterfly Conservatory
while visiting the Niagara Parks Botanical Gardens a couple summers ago.

Now I see what I missed. 
Great shots!

Bill


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 23, 2006)

1,3, and 12 are the real stand outs for me. All of these are great.


----------



## Canoncan (Mar 23, 2006)

Great work again Ray. Spring, migration, colours, spring, blossom, broken camera, nesting,... one of these things doesn't belong.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 23, 2006)

Canoncan said:
			
		

> Great work again Ray. Spring, migration, colours, spring, blossom, broken camera, nesting,... one of these things doesn't belong.



lol, you didn't read my last note in this series!


----------



## n2photos (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Ray, these are beautiful.
Maria is such a doll.  

3,6, & 12 stand out for me.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 23, 2006)

Holy moly Sir Raymond.  Magazine quality images man.  Well done. And Maria looks great.


----------



## nymtber (Mar 23, 2006)

looks nice! My gf wants to go up to canada, im going to have to visit that butterfly place with my camera and a few rolls of fuji superia reala 100  my dad has 20 rolls (36exp) coming and said i was welcome to some. I KNOW my gf will be up for seeing butterflys, not many girls would say no lol. 

really nice pics...some look like they could use some sharpening, but otherwise real nice


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

awww.. raymond... maria is so pretty in this...i would have to frame the sleeping one with the butterfly beside her... i would put it in her room..and tell her its her guardian angel watching over her ..blending with the butterflies so its not noticed....

she is so pretty...and the shot of her smiling... that is just priceless....

she has some of the best baby shots i have ever seen...she  will so love this when she is older....!!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 24, 2006)

Great shots Raymond!  I especially love the ones with Maria (6 and 14). 

Did you get any shots of the blue morpho with its wings opened?  I've been to 2 butterfly conservatories and have followed the blue morphos for, like, an hour waiting for it to land and open its wings.  Those butterflies must be to me like Lafoto says birds are to her...they just won't let me take their picture with their wings opened.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 24, 2006)

you all are too cool, these shots would be so much better with some fill flash.. I will be messing around with some flash stuff next time I go..



			
				Antarctican said:
			
		

> Great shots Raymond!  I especially love the ones with Maria (6 and 14).
> 
> Did you get any shots of the blue morpho with its wings opened?  I've been to 2 butterfly conservatories and have followed the blue morphos for, like, an hour waiting for it to land and open its wings.  Those butterflies must be to me like Lafoto says birds are to her...they just won't let me take their picture with their wings opened.



do you mean this one??

http://www.pbase.com/raymondjbarlow/image/55467483

i am brutal with names and such, the old brain is getting a bit dull!

And please tell me about the Hummingbird Center in Toronto... we saw the sign when we were in the big smoke a couple of months ago... what's up at this place??


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 24, 2006)

Your little girl is growing beautifully. And, these photos of the butterflies are just as beautiful. Very Nice Raymond !


----------



## WildBill (Mar 24, 2006)

These are all outstanding Ray, and she does not think you are funny, she is thinking of many ways she can wrap you around her fingers.   Just like mine do.:er: 
She is getting so big, seems like last week you were just bringing her home! Aprilraven has a cool idea too!

Bill


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Ray, On camera #2 already  That first image is so sweet; I will have to show it to Berni. You did a great job at Niagara, I have been in twice but will have to go back again sometime soon. Your photos keep getting better and better.

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks guys.. Ya, I like the idea of 2 D70's  Same batterys, memory sticks, and I can leave the 80-400 on the D70s and never take it off... no more sensor dust!!  I just hope the other one can be fixed properly.

I do like Aprils idea, and we will frame that one, and about 2000 others!  but, having a live butterfly so close was very cool.


----------



## Chase (Mar 24, 2006)

Awww now that is a beautiful series!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 25, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> do you mean this one??
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/raymondjbarlow/image/55467483
> 
> And please tell me about the Hummingbird Center in Toronto... we saw the sign when we were in the big smoke a couple of months ago... what's up at this place??


 
Yes, Ray, that is indeed the blue morpho.  Or the blue mofo as I've come to thing of it.  (Sorry, that slipped out).

Ummm, just in case you weren't just kidding, the Hummingbird Centre is the new name for the OKeefe Centre. So "what's up" there would be concerts,the ballet, etc  As you've already got access to plenty of swan lakes, it may not be of interest to you for pics


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 25, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Yes, Ray, that is indeed the blue morpho.  Or the blue mofo as I've come to thing of it.  (Sorry, that slipped out).
> 
> Ummm, just in case you weren't just kidding, the Hummingbird Centre is the new name for the OKeefe Centre. So "what's up" there would be concerts,the ballet, etc  As you've already got access to plenty of swan lakes, it may not be of interest to you for pics



ioc!! I did not know that., and I have never been there.. I stay away form the big city as much as possible.. unless I get free Leaf tickets!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 25, 2006)

your daughter is so beautiful...all these images are simply spectacular my friend!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 25, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> I stay away form the big city as much as possible.. unless I get free Leaf tickets!


 
Free Leaf tickets?  FREE LEAF TICKETS!!??  Wow  :hail:   

Next time ya get some, PM me and I can likely get you free nearby parking.


----------



## photo gal (Mar 25, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> your daughter is so beautiful...all these images are simply spectacular my friend!


 
My sentiments exactly!!  : )


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 25, 2006)

Splendid! 

Some of these are your best, yet!


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 25, 2006)

beautiful series, and your little girl is precious!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone, sooooooooo much!  I am thrilled to see such a response.  Lots of motivation to get out there and try harder!  I just finished editing todays shoot, posting them in a few minutes.

once again, you are all too kind.


----------



## Alison (Mar 26, 2006)

Really beautiful series. I love the last photo of Maria, the lighting is just perfect. I believe there is a butterfly conservatory not to far from here, this makes me want to go visit.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 26, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Really beautiful series. I love the last photo of Maria, the lighting is just perfect. I believe there is a butterfly conservatory not to far from here, this makes me want to go visit.



Thanks Allison! Bring the baby, you will have fun.. You just need a bright sunny day, and you can't miss...


----------

